# Is this for real?



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/news/elections-update-vote-buying-business-sees-election-day-boom

Is this even legal?

200 LE for a vote?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Everything is legal in Egyt when accompanied by LE


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

If my translation was correct, wasn't it one of the governments and some of the opposition parties policies redistrubition of wealth, closing the gap between the rich and poor, lessen the number of people below the poverty line. I guess they and other political parties decided to be proactive, and implement the policy idea early, I congratulate these politicans on their initiative, its great to see protential politicans who not only talk the talk, but also walk the walk, digging deep into their own pockets.:clap2::clap2:
But my arabi isn't that great ... I may have it all wrong!!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> If my translation was correct, wasn't it one of the governments and some of the opposition parties policies redistrubition of wealth, closing the gap between the rich and poor, lessen the number of people below the poverty line. I guess they and other political parties decided to be proactive, and implement the policy idea early, I congratulate these politicans on their initiative, its great to see protential politicans who not only talk the talk, but also walk the walk, digging deep into their own pockets.:clap2::clap2:
> But my arabi isn't that great ... I may have it all wrong!!


Nah your Arabic is totally fine!

And this was the BEST comment/explanation I ever read on the whole "elections" thing so far :rofl:

But for those who are "surprised" of the prices, parliamentary immunity! That's what those idiots are paying for 

They're paying from their own pockets, knowing that if they won this time, it won't happen again, so when/"if" they did win, they get at least x4/x5 what they did pay during the "voting" process in their 5 years membership's period!! Drugs, weapons, antiques, you name it, whatever "illegal" business can be done with much less hassle and less money paid as "tips" if you're a "VIP" with a legal immunity! So the "risk" of loosing the seat and loosing the money paid is worth it for them I bet, besides, if someone's paying for the voters, they sure paid much more for the "right ones" as well, cause the votes got nothing to do with the "elections" in here 

Even stuff that are supposed to be done free for the people (Getting someone who lives in the member's district a job, getting the permissions for someone to do something, you name it!) Those are things that the MP would do by just signing a lil dirty piece of paper! But they do charge for that!

So it's just like everything else in the beloved Egypt, just business ladies and gents 

Besides, most of those people are NOT paying from their own pockets, where the Hell do you think the tax payers' money goes? 

I think I'm gonna need that immunity tonight after what I've just said :lol:

Gosh I really really love the democracy :lol:


----------



## CherryBomb (Dec 13, 2010)

yes it happened and moreeeee ,and yes everything is legal by government as long as required to win .that's it ! for a pity I'm Egyptian


----------

